
ACLU accuses Clearview AI of privacy “nightmare scenario” - dwighttk
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/28/technology/clearview-ai-privacy-lawsuit.html
======
jackson1442
Of course, you can only opt-out if you're a citizen of California, Illinois,
the EU, UK, or Switzerland. Absurd.

~~~
hellcow
They don't even honor that. My info and deletion requests from months ago were
ignored.

~~~
thephyber
Small claims court litigation (if the courts ever reopen and clear the backlog
of bankruptcies) will get some attention.

~~~
hellcow
There's no record of the claim ever being submitted because they don't send
any confirmation. They just ignore it.

If you're going to submit these forms, take screenshots as evidence.

------
pixxel
> The facial recognition start-up violated the privacy of Illinois residents
> by collecting their images without their consent, the civil liberties group
> says in a new lawsuit.

>In a suit filed in Illinois, the A.C.L.U. said that Clearview violated a
state law that forbids companies from using a resident’s fingerprints or face
scans without consent.

>Under the law, residents have the right to sue companies for up to $5,000 per
privacy violation.

...

Up to $5k doesn’t seem adequate in this case.

~~~
tuckerconnelly
Wouldn't it be $5k * number of images scraped? Illinois has 12.7 million
residents. If only 6 million images were scraped, that would be $30B.

~~~
pixxel
Yes indeed. Sorry I wasn’t clear, I meant from an individual’s perspective.
$5K isn’t much, but yes the total sum would give some satisfaction.

~~~
nwsm
That's generally how class action law suits play out.

